
Logobook: A showcase of logos, symbols and trademarks - LordWinstanley
http://www.logobook.com
======
wimagguc
What a fantastic collection! For a go-to check, I ran the logos from a meme
that was running on Twitter for some time ("Nothing is original: these are not
the logos of Medium, Airbnb, Flipboard, and Beats":
[https://twitter.com/stefanotirloni/status/725065684862922753...](https://twitter.com/stefanotirloni/status/725065684862922753/photo/1))
-- and behold, all the old ones pop up but none of the new ones.

Perhaps the source is this book? Logo Modernism:
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logo-Modernism-Jens-
Müller/dp/38365...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logo-Modernism-Jens-
Müller/dp/3836545306/) (source: still the Twitter thread.)

------
sepokroce
How can you hold the copyright on designs which are trademarks? I'm quite
confused by "All rights reserved" in the footer. So, I must ask: are you
trying to create an open directory or is this a proprietary project?

~~~
delinka
You can claim copyright on your rendition (all black versus the original
color; or the text creating the logo in CSS or SVG) of the trademark in
question. Whether that would hold up in court is another matter entirely.

That said, the site owner certainly holds the copyright on the site design,
layout, textual content, etc. Just because it's a directory/portfolio of
trademarked logos drawn by the artist doesn't mean the other content isn't
covered.

------
eps
One of the oldest and the largest logo references is Logo Lounge, which you
might've seen in a printed form as a set of smaller square books, each
chokeful of logos. Been around for 10-15 years _minimumum_ , massively
influential and well-respected.

[https://www.logolounge.com](https://www.logolounge.com)

Unlike other sites it costs $100 to become a LogoLounge member for a year and
be able to add logos to their collection. Works well to filter out lower
quality amateurish work that is prevalent on other sites.

------
DanBC
This is a great collection. I love noodling through large collections like
this.

A minor nitpick: the first example I looked at is incorrect.

[http://www.logobook.com/logo/cnd/](http://www.logobook.com/logo/cnd/)

The logo is semaphore for N and D overlayed, in a circle. It's not a birds
foot.

[http://www.cnduk.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&...](http://www.cnduk.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=435&Itemid=131)

------
tyingq
A friend of mine does logo work for small businesses. They almost always ask
for logos that aren't really logos. In short, things that wouldn't be
recognizable when rendered in just black and white.

This might be helpful to get that message across with customers. I especially
like the navigation via designer, country, style, etc.

------
goblin89
When doing branding work I often distinguish between _symbols_ as basic shapes
and _logos_ combining those shapes with brand name and/or slogan. In my
personal taxonomy this is a library of symbols as opposed to logos.

------
Unbeliever69
Didn't take long to notice that Azuma Drive In and Airbnb share the same logo.
Old news. Probably impossible to determine if this is plagiarism or merely
coincidence.

------
BorisMelnik
fantastic! will definitely use this when talking to prospective clients
looking for an identity package. this is really good to reference.

edit: this should probabl be posted under show: hn

~~~
webmaven
"Show HN:" is for HN users showing their own work... Is LordWinstanley the
developer or designer of this site?

~~~
OJFord
The Baron Winstanley died in the early '90s, so it's unlikely.

~~~
webmaven
I was referring the handle of the HN user that posted this...

------
webmaven
Nice. I wonder where I can post corrections?

------
pouta
Really cool!

